# Quelle dei lenti alle feste ...



## Tubarao (16 Giugno 2014)

[video=youtube;-1IXQ1pKl_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1IXQ1pKl_Q&hd=1[/video]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Giugno 2014)

i dei in effetti non corrono molto! :rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (17 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> [video=youtube;-1IXQ1pKl_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1IXQ1pKl_Q&hd=1[/video]



Bellissima ...
ho dei ricordi indimenticabili...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Giugno 2014)

[video=youtube;EQDHCyFe2rY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQDHCyFe2rY[/video]


Le feste della prima media!


----------



## passante (17 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> [video=youtube;EQDHCyFe2rY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQDHCyFe2rY[/video]
> 
> 
> Le feste della prima media!


la volevo postare anche io!!!

balli con me? non mi struscio, giuro


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Giugno 2014)

passante ha detto:


> la volevo postare anche io!!!
> 
> balli con me? non mi struscio, giuro



Con molto piacere, amico


----------



## Tubarao (18 Giugno 2014)

[video=youtube;PTsSk0r_Tq8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTsSk0r_Tq8&hd=1[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (12 Agosto 2014)

Me sa che voi alle feste non pomiciavate manco un po'  

[video=youtube;grGjD1rTNyg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grGjD1rTNyg[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube;OlKaVFqxERk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlKaVFqxERk[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (12 Agosto 2014)

Bella questa Brunetta.

I Chicago non fecero anche la colonna sonora di un film. 

Grande Lento.

Aspè che cerco.


----------



## Tubarao (12 Agosto 2014)

Sbagliavo. Era Christopher Cross.

[video=youtube;qMdwFkO8xA0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMdwFkO8xA0[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bella questa Brunetta.
> 
> I Chicago non fecero anche la colonna sonora di un film.
> 
> ...


Non li confondi con i Bee Gees?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube;NFf5iVBuQlo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFf5iVBuQlo[/video]


----------



## marietto (12 Agosto 2014)

Più che un lento alle feste, una canzone sulle feste (e i relativi lenti, ovviamente)

[video=youtube;VyfCQGOw9wg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyfCQGOw9wg[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (12 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non li confondi con i Bee Gees?


No, li confondevo con Christopher Cross.


----------



## Tubarao (12 Agosto 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Più che un lento alle feste, una canzone sulle feste (e i relativi lenti, ovviamente)
> 
> [video=youtube;VyfCQGOw9wg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyfCQGOw9wg[/video]


Rocco e le Storie Tese.

Una collaborazione fra Rocco Siffredi e Elio e le Storie Tese.

Scena finale: un'orgia e loro che girano fra gli orgianti cantando questa canzone :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## marietto (12 Agosto 2014)

Questa è stata il mio primo "lento con struscio", anche se non fa proprio parte dei classici del genere (fu in pratica quasi "a richiesta"):

[video=youtube;k4qFlJzA844]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4qFlJzA844[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non li confondi con i Bee Gees?


No :mrgreen:

Però anche questa è adatta.

[video=youtube;XpqqjU7u5Yc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpqqjU7u5Yc[/video]


----------



## marietto (12 Agosto 2014)

Questa fu autenticamente "galeotta".
Lento ballato con la futura signora alla festa in occasione della quale avvenne il nostro primo incontro (un bel 26 anni fa e oltre).

[video=youtube;h0G1Ucw5HDg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0G1Ucw5HDg[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (12 Agosto 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Questa fu autenticamente "galeotta".
> Lento ballato con la futura signora alla festa in occasione della quale avvenne il nostro primo incontro (un bel 26 anni fa e oltre).
> 
> [video=youtube;h0G1Ucw5HDg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0G1Ucw5HDg[/video]


Un giorno dovrai dare fondo a tutte le tue conoscenze musicali e parlarmi bene di questa canzone. 

Mai testo è stato più controverso.

Io sono convinto che si tratti di una discesa all'inferno.


----------



## marietto (12 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Un giorno dovrai dare fondo a tutte le tue conoscenze musicali e parlarmi bene di questa canzone.
> 
> Mai testo è stato più controverso.
> 
> Io sono convinto che si tratti di una discesa all'inferno.


Concordo...
Ma rinvio l'approfondimento ad un momento di maggiore lucidità


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Agosto 2014)

A proposito di Chicago...

[video=youtube_share;zqq3tW3iACw]http://youtu.be/zqq3tW3iACw[/video]


----------



## Nocciola (13 Agosto 2014)

La colonna sonora del tempo delle mele.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> La colonna sonora del tempo delle mele.


è stata la prima che ho messo! svegliona!!!


----------



## Nocciola (13 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> è stata la prima che ho messo! svegliona!!!


Ops non me ne ero accorta


----------



## Eratò (2 Settembre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;Hat1Hc9SNwE]http://youtu.be/Hat1Hc9SNwE[/video]


----------



## Eratò (2 Settembre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;S_E2EHVxNAE]http://youtu.be/S_E2EHVxNAE[/video]


----------



## Stark72 (2 Settembre 2014)

Il mio primo lento con finale...slurp

Carless Whisper di George Michael

Scusate non so come si faccia a postare il video


----------



## Spider (2 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Il mio primo lento con finale...slurp
> 
> Carless Whisper di George Michael
> 
> Scusate non come si faccia a postare il video


risparmiacelo!!!!
capelli cotonati...pantaloncini corti, muscoli a gogò...
rimmel , per poi scoprire che faceva i bocchini nei cessi pubblici.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> risparmiacelo!!!!
> capelli cotonati...pantaloncini corti, muscoli a gogò...
> rimmel , per poi scoprire che faceva i bocchini nei cessi pubblici.


Ma com'è che ogni tanto ti parte il trip dei pompini?


----------



## Eratò (3 Settembre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;tUYGzZ0tQpA]http://youtu.be/tUYGzZ0tQpA[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;tUYGzZ0tQpA]http://youtu.be/tUYGzZ0tQpA[/video]



Oh che bella questa! Che bei ricordi!


----------



## Spider (3 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma com'è che ogni tanto ti parte il trip dei pompini?


mi piacciono ...un mondo.


----------



## Eratò (3 Settembre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;vUdloUqZa7w]http://youtu.be/vUdloUqZa7w[/video]


----------



## passante (3 Settembre 2014)

alle feste ballavo con le ragazze e quindi... e gnente :singleeye:

invece questa è legata a ricordi speciali 

[video=youtube;h9ZGKALMMuc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9ZGKALMMuc[/video]


----------



## Eratò (3 Settembre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;nfk6sCzRTbM]http://youtu.be/nfk6sCzRTbM[/video]


----------



## Stark72 (3 Settembre 2014)

Non c'entra molto con i lenti alle feste (almeno con quelli delle feste della mia adolescenza...), ma.....

Spaccacuore di Bersani è una canzone importante che mi ricorda un momento importante con una stronza importante che non ha capito un cazzo di cosa è importante.

E sto facendo l'errore di ascoltarla in questo momento.


----------



## Eratò (3 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non c'entra molto con i lenti alle feste (almeno con quelli delle feste della mia adolescenza...), ma.....
> 
> Spaccacuore di Bersani è una canzone importante che mi ricorda un momento importante con una stronza importante che non ha capito un cazzo di cosa è importante.
> 
> E sto facendo l'errore di ascoltarla in questo momento.


...insonnia anche tu?ma che palle non riuscire a chiudere occhio...


----------



## Stark72 (3 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ...insonnia anche tu?ma che palle non riuscire a chiudere occhio...


già, sono mesi che dormo 3 ore a notte e ascolto musica


----------



## Eratò (3 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> già, sono mesi che dormo 3 ore a notte e ascolto musica


io da 4 anni non dormo come dio comanda! tra bimbi e corna...e ho detto tutto


----------



## Stark72 (3 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> io da 4 anni non dormo come dio comanda! tra bimbi e corna...e ho detto tutto


ah vabbè se contiamo i bimbi sono 8 anni, un vampiro


----------



## Eratò (3 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> già, sono mesi che dormo 3 ore a notte e ascolto musica


OT (e chiedo scusa a Tubarao):mi dispiace di cuore per quello che stai passando 
ma sei forte e ce la farai....


----------



## Tubarao (3 Settembre 2014)

Ma quale scusa  Il thread è mio. E lo spam e l'OT scorrono potenti in me


----------



## Stark72 (3 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> OT (e chiedo scusa a Tubarao):mi dispiace di cuore per quello che stai passando
> ma sei forte e ce la farai....


grazie, so che anche per te è un momentaccio, ricambio la solidarietà 
ne usciamo tutti alla grande :up:


----------



## Tubarao (3 Settembre 2014)

Stark per mettere i video.

Vai su youtube.
Trovi il video
Vai sulla barra dell'indirizzo: HTTP:\youtubeetcetcetc e lo copi (CTRL-C)
poi sul forum fai come se devi scrivere un post normale
fra le iconcine in alto una assomglia alla pellicola di un film....se ci vai sopra comapre la scritta inserisci video
ci clicchi e ti compare una finestrella dove incollare (CTRL-V) il link di youtube ed il gioco è fatto


----------



## Eratò (3 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ah vabbè se contiamo i bimbi sono 8 anni, un vampiro


:rotfl::rotfl:...vedila diversamente:almeno siamo esperti di musica :dj'sti disgraziati di traditori ).dai che ti offro una birra :bere:....ma mi son finite le patatine...


----------



## Eratò (3 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma quale scusa  Il thread è mio. E lo spam e l'OT scorrono potenti in me


biretta Tuba?:bere:c'hai 'na pazienza però. ...


----------



## Stark72 (3 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stark per mettere i video.
> 
> Vai su youtube.
> Trovi il video
> ...


ooooooohhhhh grazie!!! :up::up::up:


----------



## Stark72 (3 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:...vedila diversamente:almeno siamo esperti di musica :dj'sti disgraziati di traditori ).dai che ti offro una birra :bere:....ma mi son finite le patatine...


ho i pistacchi, buoni pure quelli


----------



## Eratò (3 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> grazie, so che anche per te è un momentaccio, ricambio la solidarietà
> ne usciamo tutti alla grande :up:


puoi dirlo forte...e poi quando il gioco si fa duro i duri entrano in gioco si dice.e dove li trovi i piu duri di noi?..


----------



## Eratò (3 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ho i pistacchi, buoni pure quelli


:up:e io ho trovato i fonzies.... una buona Adelscott e andiamo a nanna...


----------



## Tubarao (3 Settembre 2014)

Come se avessi accettato Erato  Ma mi si chiudono gli occhi. Vado a dormire.

Mi raccomando, non mettete disordine, e quando andate via spegnete la luce, che altrimenti domani mi tocca pulire tutto


----------



## Eratò (3 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Come se avessi accettato Erato  Ma mi si chiudono gli occhi. Vado a dormire.
> 
> Mi raccomando, non mettete disordine, e quando andate via spegnete la luce, che altrimenti domani mi tocca pulire tutto


buonanotte e faremmo i bravi


----------



## Eratò (3 Settembre 2014)

non è della mia generazione questo pezzo ma 11 anni fa lo ballavo con lui in un localino dalle parti mie.non immaginavo quello che sarebbe successo 11 anni dopo.....
[video=youtube_share;sY0sFBHtt8c]http://youtu.be/sY0sFBHtt8c[/video]


----------



## Stark72 (9 Settembre 2014)

[video=youtube;O4uT1429F4c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4uT1429F4c[/video]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Settembre 2014)

*ricordi di gioventù...*

[video=youtube;3uNyPefjS88]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uNyPefjS88[/video]


----------



## rewindmee (9 Settembre 2014)

"Dannata festa delle medieeeee..." Elio regna


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> "Dannata festa delle medieeeee..." Elio regna


Brufolazzi! Tapparella giù e bottiglia più ascella purificata ti ricordi che meraviglia......:up:


----------



## lolapal (14 Settembre 2014)

[video=youtube;OydK91JjFOw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OydK91JjFOw[/video]


----------

